# Ich habe das Dokument vor mir liegen



## davlar

Hola a todos.

¿podría alguien explicar por favor la estructura de arriba en español? La oigo muy a menudo en mi trabajo sin embargo no la sé usar porque no entiendo la estructura. El infinitivo del final me trae de cabeza:

- Ich habe das Dokument vor mir liegen
(tengo el documento delante yacer)

Si se quiere decir "tengo el documento delante" o "el documento que tengo delante", no debería ser:

- Ich habe das Dokument, das vor mir liegt.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"bei "haben" mit einer Ortsangabe und Verben wie stehen, hängen, liegen usw. steht ein Infinitiv ohne zu" (haben plus Infinitiv?) (¡Cuidado, en los siguientes comentarios hay muchísimos errores!)

"Ich habe das Dokument, das vor mir liegt" corresponde a "Tengo el documento, que está delante (de mi)" y tiene tanto sentido en alemán como en castellano. 

¿Espero haberte ayudado?

Saludos,
Susana

Pensándomelo bien, es una estructura algo colloquial (o así me parece). Es decir, se suele usar con frecuencia, tambien en frases como "Er hat fabelhafte Antiquitäten in der Wohnung stehen" o "Sie hat tolle Bilder an der Wand hängen", pero no la usaría en escrito. Diría más bien "Das Dokument liegt mir vor", "In seiner Wohnung stehen...", "Bei ihr hängen tolle Bilder..."


----------



## davlar

Gracias por la explicación Susana.
No consigo encontrar esta estructura en ningún libro de gramática. Supongo que como dices, es una expresión coloquial.
La frase que me escribes, es cierto que es igual que en español. Yo me refería que era la otra: "Ich habe das Dokument vor mir liegen" la que no tiene sentido su traducción literal.

A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más antes de cerrar el hilo.

Muchísimas gracias.


davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Yo me refería que era la otra: "Ich habe das Dokument vor mir liegen" la que no tiene sentido su traducción literal.
> A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más antes de cerrar el hilo.
> Muchísimas gracias.
> davlar




Tienes razón que la traducción literal no tendría sentido.
Pero la frase alemana tiene su equivalente en: 'Tengo el documento a la vista', lo cual, traducido al alemán, tampoco no tendría ningún sentido.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

- Ich habe das Dokument vor mir liegen.

Dependiento del contexto también puede significar: "El documento está en mi poder".

En cuanto a la construcción «_haben_ + Akkusativ + Ortsangabe + intransitives Positionsverb», véanse los siguientes enlaces:

Duden-Wörterbuch:
haben
2. d. drückt aus, dass jemandem etwas an einem bestimmten Ort und in bestimmter Weise zur Verfügung steht
Grammatik: in Verbindung mit einem Infinitiv und einer Raumangabe
■ seine Kleider im Schrank hängen haben
■ (landschaftlich, besonders berlinisch mit Infinitiv mit »zu«) 5 000 Euro auf der Bank zu liegen haben​
Duden-Grammatik:
Ich habe das Auto hier stehen.
(Nicht standardsprachlich: ... zu stehen.)
Er hat seine Schwester bei sich wohnen.​
Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Alemanita.
Kunvla esto era justo lo que buscaba. Muchísimas gracias por vuestros valiosos aportes.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------

